# My new overclock...are my voltages too high for 24/7??



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

hey guys

so after messing with my computer and upgrading my cooling i FINALLY managed to hit 4.2ghz but the voltages seem to be a little on the high side. if i bring the vcore any lower it wont be rock solid. 

1.39vcore
1.33v qpi
1.82v pll
21x200 multi/bclk

temps dont go over 73c after hours of testing on prime95. Can i lower my Vcore by raising PLL voltage or should i just keep it running that way it is??

asus sabertooth x58
core i7 950
mushkin enhanced 12gb 3x4 7-9-8-24
gtx580
corsair 750watt psu
coolermaster haf x


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first I would suggest you want to be at 70 degrees c max but +3 isn't too bad.

I would actually suggest that you should be running acorsair 850w whilst the on eyou have is excellent you are going to be pushing it with those voltages and that card.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

You think so?? I also have my video card overclocked.. I think Ill play it safe and order me the 850! Thanks for the info green!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Mottoman216 said:


> You think so?? I also have my video card overclocked.. I think Ill play it safe and order me the 850! Thanks for the info green!


yeah definetly. With the extra voltages invloved evena good make of psu at 650w will get pushed. The 850 corsair has a higher amperage rating so it should put you in good stead.


----------

